# Boost Rad-Aufnahme Adapter



## dori99 (14. Oktober 2018)

Hallöchen. Ich habe eine Boost Gabel und einen Boost Hinterbau. Sprich hinten 12x148 und vorne 15x110mm. Leider haben meine Laufräder folgende Merkmale 12x142 und 15x100mm. Wie kann ich das lösen? Ich habe normale Shimano Naben. Leider Centerlock. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2018)

No chance...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (15. Oktober 2018)

dori99 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das lösen?


Durch neue Naben .
Ev. noch durch angefertigte 6mm Spacer ( vorne 5mm ) auf der rechten Seite der Naben und die Felgen in die Mitte zentrieren .


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2018)

Ne, geht nicht. Mit Centerlock bekomsmt du die Scheibe nicht versetzt... Muesstest alles auf die nicht Scheiben Seite spacern. Dann waere das Rad voll aus der Mitte und die Schaltung muesste auch krass "falsch" eingestellt werden.
Das geht nicht sinnvoll. Mit 6Loch Naben gibt es gute Kits, aber mit Centerlock (und/oder Shimano) hat man einfach verloren. 
-> neue Naben/LRS


----------



## feedyourhead (15. Oktober 2018)

Now8 bietet Adapter für Centerlock an:

https://r2-bike.com/NOW8-Umruestkit-Boost-Adapter-Front-Centerlock-15x110-Boost
https://r2-bike.com/NOW8-Umruestkit-Boost-Adapter-Rear-Centerlock-12x148-Boost

Müssen halt dann 6bolt Scheiben gefahren werden.

Funktionieren tut das soweit ganz gut, solange man die Laufräder nicht oft wechselt (fummelig).
Bin ich aber auch selbst schon gefahren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2018)

Uiii den kannte ich nocht net


----------



## general-easy (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich überlege für auch 1-2 Bikeurlaube in den Alpen im Jahr einen non-Boost Laufradsatz in mein Boost Bike einzubauen.
Dieser non-Boost LRS wird aber die restlichen 50 Wochen im Jahr auch ganz normal in einem non-Boost Bike gefahren. Wie sehr machen sich denn die 3/5mm während der Fahrt bemerkbar, die das Rad dann aussermittig steht wenn ich nicht nachzentrieren lasse?


----------



## feedyourhead (16. Oktober 2018)

general-easy schrieb:


> Ich überlege für auch 1-2 Bikeurlaube in den Alpen im Jahr einen non-Boost Laufradsatz in mein Boost Bike einzubauen.
> Dieser non-Boost LRS wird aber die restlichen 50 Wochen im Jahr auch ganz normal in einem non-Boost Bike gefahren. Wie sehr machen sich denn die 3/5mm während der Fahrt bemerkbar, die das Rad dann aussermittig steht wenn ich nicht nachzentrieren lasse?


Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten:

Achse beidseitig spacern und Bremsscheibe spacern
-> LR steht mittig, Kassette rückt 3mm nach innen
Hier müsstest Du bei jedem Wechsel Boost/NonBoost die Schaltung neu einstellen und die Bremsscheibe Spacern

Achse einseitig spacern
-> LR steht außermittig und muss neu zentriert


----------



## travelgerd (16. Oktober 2018)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ...die Schaltung muesste auch krass "falsch" eingestellt werden ...


Es gibt kein falsch und richtig. Nur kleinstes Ritzel und größtes Ritzel und wenn man will noch den Abstand oberes Röllchen/Cassette.


----------



## feedyourhead (16. Oktober 2018)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Es gibt kein falsch und richtig. Nur kleinstes Ritzel und größtes Ritzel und wenn man will noch den Abstand oberes Röllchen/Cassette.


Die oft verwendeten 3mm Spacer bekommen die meisten Schaltwerke noch überbrückt.
6mm komplett auf der Antreibsseite werden jedoch die wenigsten Schaltwerke schaffen.

Falsch also im Sinne von "Das Schaltwerk befindet sich 6mm entfernt von der vom Hersteller vorgesehenen Position"


----------



## travelgerd (16. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt bist Du aber überkorrekt. Solange das Schaltwerk auf die beiden Ritzelextreme einstellbar ist, ist es funktionell in Ordnung.
Dass eine verschobene Position offiziell nicht vorgesehen ist ist eine andere Sache.
(siehe auch Themen wie "Kapazität eines Umwerfers oder Schaltwerks")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (16. Oktober 2018)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Es gibt kein falsch und richtig. Nur kleinstes Ritzel und größtes Ritzel und wenn man will noch den Abstand oberes Röllchen/Cassette.





travelgerd schrieb:


> Jetzt bist Du aber überkorrekt.


Da frag ich mich wer hier überkorrekt ist 



travelgerd schrieb:


> Dass eine verschobene Position offiziell nicht vorgesehen ist ist eine andere Sache.


Die Kassette 6mm verschoben zu fahren ist ohne größere Modifikationen schlicht nicht möglich.
Ob man das als "falsch" oder was auch immer bezeichnet tut da nichts zur Sache.

"Falsch" könnte man es auch bezeichnen ein NonBoost Kettenblatt an einem Boost Rahmen zu fahren, das wird dann nämlich als Minimum nötig, wenn man die Kettenlinie hinten um -6mm verändert...



travelgerd schrieb:


> (siehe auch Themen wie "Kapazität eines Umwerfers oder Schaltwerks")


Was genau soll man da sehen?


----------



## travelgerd (16. Oktober 2018)

Bist Du im richtigen Leben Beamter, "Buchhalter", "Finanzamt-MA", Lehrer oder Simensianer?
Oder einfach nur typisch deutsch.
Nur so eine Frage. Den Rest darfst Du Dir denken.

Zitat von travelgerd: ↑
(siehe auch Themen wie "Kapazität eines Umwerfers oder Schaltwerks")
Was genau soll man da sehen?

Man erkennt beim Lesen und durchaus möglichen Praxisabweichungen, dass z.B. ein paar Zähnchen mehr kein KO-Kriterium sind.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Damit bin ich raus aus der Haarspalterei. Unnötig hier mein Pulver zu verschiessen .....


----------



## feedyourhead (16. Oktober 2018)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Bist Du im richtigen Leben Beamter, "Buchhalter", "Finanzamt-MA", Lehrer oder Simensianer?
> Oder einfach nur typisch deutsch.
> Nur so eine Frage. Den Rest darfst Du Dir denken.


Nein, aber schön dieses Schubladendenken 

Du warst übrigens derjenige, der sich an dem Ausdruck "falsch eingestellt" gestört hat, und extra deswegen hier einen Kommentar geschrieben hat ohne auch nur irgendwas Sinnvolles zum Thema beizutragen.


----------



## der_raubfisch (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich hole das Thema nochmal hoch.

Ich habe einen Rahmen mit 148mm Boost-Standard und eine entsprechende Boost-Gabel mit 110mm. ich möchte aber gerne meine DT Swiss XM1501 Spline weiterfahren. Nun habe ich mich durch die verschiedenen Varianten gelesen und bin auf folgende Lösung (analog Now 8) gestoßen, angeboten von einem chin. eb**-Händler.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Radfahren-B...ne-bis-15mm-110mm-Boost-Gabel-F1/182987785923

Meinst ihr die taugt was? Gerade der Spacer für die Bremsscheibe sieht sehr "mager" aus.

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## travelgerd (11. Dezember 2018)

Was erwartest Du von einem Spacer? Heavy Duty? 
Deine Vorbehalte: von einem Chinesen und viel zu günstig im Preis?
Der Satz taugt fürs Geld und ist bei mir am Hardtail zuverlässig im Einsatz.


----------



## der_raubfisch (11. Dezember 2018)

Genau das wollte ich hören! Ich hätte jetzt auch wenig Zweifel gehabt, wollte hier aber zur Sicherheit nochmal nachfragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (13. Dezember 2018)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich hören! Ich hätte jetzt auch wenig Zweifel gehabt, wollte hier aber zur Sicherheit nochmal nachfragen!


Aber dein DT LRS hat auch 6Loch? Oder willst du Adapter auf Centerlock Adapter verbauen?


----------



## der_raubfisch (13. Dezember 2018)

matsch schrieb:


> Aber dein DT LRS hat auch 6Loch? Oder willst du Adapter auf Centerlock Adapter verbauen?



Ja der LRS hat eine 6-Loch-Aufnahme


----------



## matsch (13. Dezember 2018)

Dann sollte es doch gut passen


----------



## roulyourboat (17. Mai 2019)

Ahoi. Ich überlege mir eine neue Gabel anzuschaffen, möchte aber das alte Laufrad (DT 240s 100x15) weiter benutzen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Boost Adapter?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/MRP/Better-Boost-Adapter-VR-fuer-DT-240s-6-Loch-p56344/


----------



## RacingAddict (21. Mai 2019)

Some more options here:https://mtzoom.com/collections/thru-axles-and-skewers


----------



## specbike (23. Mai 2019)

Also mit den spacern 3mm rechts und links hängt das LR komplett auf der steck Achse. Das LR liegt nicht in der Rahmen Aufnahme. Ob das auf Dauer eine gute Lösung ist bezweifle ich.


----------



## moin1234 (23. Juli 2019)

specbike schrieb:


> Also mit den spacern 3mm rechts und links hängt das LR komplett auf der steck Achse. Das LR liegt nicht in der Rahmen Aufnahme. Ob das auf Dauer eine gute Lösung ist bezweifle ich.


Tut es das nicht auch ohne spacer/adapter auch?


----------



## Janemann (22. Juni 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Now8 bietet Adapter für Centerlock an:
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/NOW8-Umruestkit-Boost-Adapter-Front-Centerlock-15x110-Boost
> https://r2-bike.com/NOW8-Umruestkit-Boost-Adapter-Rear-Centerlock-12x148-Boost
> ...


Ich rüttel mal das Thema wieder auf. Ich bin gerade in dieser Situation. 12*142 auf neuen rahmen 12*148 Boost. Habe Centerlock Nabe hinten verbaut und centerlock Scheiben. Wenn ich jetzt den Adapter kaufe muss ich mir dann auch noch 6 Bolt Scheiben dazu kaufen? danke


----------



## coquin (26. Juni 2020)

Janemann schrieb:


> Ich rüttel mal das Thema wieder auf. Ich bin gerade in dieser Situation. 12*142 auf neuen rahmen 12*148 Boost. Habe Centerlock Nabe hinten verbaut und centerlock Scheiben. Wenn ich jetzt den Adapter kaufe muss ich mir dann auch noch 6 Bolt Scheiben dazu kaufen? danke


Richtig.


----------



## trailomat (31. Juli 2020)

Ich rüttel auch noch mal. Habe an meinem Hardtail genau die Konstellation wie hier beschrieben, sprich mit Spacern, und hatte bis vor kurzem ein 1x10 Shimano XT Schaltwerk (war mal 2x10) die einwandfrei funktioniert hat (war zuvor ausreichend). Habe jetzt auf eine 1x12 GX Eagle umgebaut. Hier sogar die Variante für bis zu 52 Zähne gekauft und leider scheint die Schaltung die 3 mm nicht vollständig überbrücken zu können. Ich kann das obere Schaltröllchen leider nicht vollständig unter das größte Ritzel stellen. Fehlt vllt 0,3 bis 0,5 mm. So genau kann ich es nicht einschätzen.

Ich kann damit Leben, dass unter Last die beiden oberen Ritzel der Kassette etwas knarzen. Hat jemand auch andere Erfahrungen mit 1x12 Schaltungen in dem Zusammenhang gemacht? vllt mit Shimano? Notfalls baue ich meine 1x11 SRAM am Fully mit der jetzt am Hardtail verbauten GX Eagle um und wechsel eben den Freilauf am Hardtail auf MicroSpline, falls ich da einen passenden finde.

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. November 2020)

Hat nun jemand den now8 Adapter mal gefahren? Ich stehe wohl auch bald davor sowas zu brauchen


----------



## feedyourhead (2. Dezember 2020)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hat nun jemand den now8 Adapter mal gefahren?


ja


feedyourhead schrieb:


> Now8 bietet Adapter für Centerlock an:
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/NOW8-Umruestkit-Boost-Adapter-Front-Centerlock-15x110-Boost
> https://r2-bike.com/NOW8-Umruestkit-Boost-Adapter-Rear-Centerlock-12x148-Boost
> ...


----------



## dkiki (7. Dezember 2020)

war in gleicher situation (boost gabel, non-boost LRS) > habe das vorderrad verkauft und neues mit boos geholt. 
nach einlesen war mir das dann doch einfach sicherer und wartungsärmer...


----------

